# garden shed



## donegal36 (29 Dec 2011)

am thinking off building a garage 4m x 3m not sure what it would cost me in blocks and material and price 
or would i be better off buying a steel one


----------



## Slim (30 Dec 2011)

donegal36 said:


> am thinking off building a garage 4m x 3m not sure what it would cost me in blocks and material and price
> or would i be better off buying a steel one



I would estimate €8-10k based on direct labour build and my own recent build. Concrete and blocks surprisingly expensive. I paid by day for a reliable guy and he finished it in 33 working days. Plastering and electric plus roller door added cost. Mine was about 4m x 7m.


----------



## Buddyboy (3 Jan 2012)

I had a 14'x17' shed erected in half a day by Kelly Sheds.
http://www.gardensheds.ie/4-concrete-buildings

As long as you have a concrete base (or they can do this for you).

They arrive in the truck, go at it, hop back on the truck and are gone. Result, a perfect concrete shed, dashed outside.

I think the cost was €5k, about 3 years ago.

The shed is great. It consists of 6'x2' pre-dashed concrete panels that are bolted together, and a corrugated onduline roof.

Much cheaper than building one myself, and better than a metal or wooden one imho.

The only things I had to do was seal the base, where the panels meet the floor.  If I had put in a lip around the base when I was having it pored, I would not have had do to this. And put in guttering.


----------



## Leo (3 Jan 2012)

Please edit the title of your thread to make it more meaningful.
Leo


----------

